# Carma IPO training video 1/17/15



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

She's a little rusty since her last trial, but I'm pretty happy with how she's coming along.


----------



## kelliewilson (Jan 1, 2015)

that is amazing!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Lynn_P (Mar 17, 2004)

LOVE Carma!!!!


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Thanks guys


----------



## VTGirlT (May 23, 2013)

Great training as usual! 
Love to see Carma training, what great inspirations you both are to Zelda and me!  
(The winter months make it more challenging to keep up on the training for us)


----------



## Colie CVT (Nov 10, 2013)

I love her long tail and her enthusiasm. That is one dog who LOVES to work with you. You can see the joy on her face.


----------



## TEZPUR1976 (Jun 29, 2014)

Great vedio and great back ground music.


----------



## Slamdunc (Dec 6, 2007)

Awesome work and a super dog! Very nice! I really enjoyed watching that, thanks!


----------



## Cschmidt88 (Nov 24, 2010)

She looks fantastic! You're doing an awesome job with her!


----------



## Catu (Sep 6, 2007)

I loved her spirit but what bought me from the beginning was how she grabbed your leg. :wub: :wub: :wub:


----------



## GatorDog (Aug 17, 2011)

Catu said:


> I loved her spirit but what bought me from the beginning was how she grabbed your leg. :wub: :wub: :wub:



Lol, that's my favorite too. I think it's adorable.


----------

